# Knoxville Show Pics.



## Worldcupkeeper

This was my first show ever and I had a blast, only took about 50 bucks to the show. Spent about 4 hours walking around and talking to a few vendors, I dont think I met anyone from the forum though. 

 Here some pics from the show.

 My grandfather went with us, found a couple people who he used to work with.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Part of the show


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Moms favorite area[]


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Somehow someone snuck and got a pic of me checking out some bottles[&:].


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Bottles


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Had one picked out to buy, but changed my mind.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Nice view from the building


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

And now the bottles we bought.

 Moms jars she got.

 Presto Jar


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Drey Square mason


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Queen jar


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Grandma Wheaton's Old Fashioned Receipts Canning Jar


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

The bottles I bought

 ACL sodas


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Little cobalt poison


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Amber poison


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Poison


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Dr. J. Hostetter's Stomach Bitters


----------



## cobaltbot

Hey Aric, thanks for the pictures, did they have any displays?


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Thanks, they didnt have any displays of bottles but they did have a pretty cool skateboard display from a kid that collects them.


----------



## madman

dang it aric!  i guess we missed each other oh well heres the pix mike


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

I was there from about 10:00 till 2:00 or 3:00. Ill be back tomorrow. If you go, ill be wearing a black 8 ball pythons t-shirt, so you wont miss me.[]


----------



## madman

the pix


----------



## madman

2


----------



## madman

3


----------



## madman

4


----------



## madman

5


----------



## madman

didnt pay more than 5 bucks


----------



## madman

2


----------



## madman

3


----------



## madman

4


----------



## madman

and then the 10 dollar box more on these later dirty....


----------



## GrandpaJaceBurn

Hi Everyone, My wife an I were there for a while, didnt get to stay long.Does anyone know if  I could possibly rent a table tomorow.
 I have alot of soda bottles crates,and old paper.


----------



## zanes_antiques

Nice Druggists! They're my favorite


----------



## BRIAN S.

I was at the Show friday for a couple of hours and didn't see or get to meet any members of the forum ! Didn't buy anything ..... but enjoyed visiting with some of the dealers and diggers.


----------



## bearswede

Brian...

 Didn't fondle any Booz bottles? How was that table to gaze upon?


 Ron


----------



## BRIAN S.

Well Ron , 
 I never saw a real Booz! I saw several repros on one table. Maybe they will come out today . 
 I did talk to the owner of the E.G. that is running in the current Glassworks auction . He says it is a killer bottle ..... but does have a flat lip flake .  If someone was hunting for a nice original E.G. Booz and didn't want to spend 3500.00 for a mint one , and could live with a lip flake .... that one is going reasonable.


----------



## BRIAN S.

I did see a poison for Jim ....... but didn't know if he needed that one or not .  A cobalt Kulhmans Druggist poison ..... a local Tennessee bottle.  
 I wish I had Jim's phone number ..... I could have called to see if he was interested. 
  And also , a local digger was bringing in today to sell a Anna Pottery Pig , and a Cobalt J & IEM inkwell he had just recently dug.


----------



## whiskeyman

Thanks for sharing the pix everyone...
 I dinna get ta go...[]
 Worked Fri from 6 AM to 2:30 and today from 6 AM to Noon....[:'(]
 Did go diggin' and got a few nice "keepers"...will post pix after I clean 'em up.


----------



## grime5

i went today. seems like there wasnt a big variety of bottles.everyone brought their knoxville stuff. my boy bought an aqua ss knoxville coke and i bought a 1915 pqa o  piqua ohio coke and a 16 oz hillbilly mt. dew. didnt meet any forum members but talked to a few nice dealers there.  later greg


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Had another great day, a vendor who was there gave me a probe and taught me a few things. Also finally got to meet Mike (madman). Here some pics. 

 He had a bunch of sweet pontiled bottles.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

The guy at that booth also gave us a 

 The Jung Br'G Co Mineral Water dept. Cincinnati. O.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

He also gave us a Racy Cream Knoxville Tenn. Milk bottle


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Mike and Me


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Here are some bottles I picked up.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Druggist


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Druggist


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Allens cough balsam


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Cobalt ink


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Bromo from Mike


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Great Seal from Mike.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

Hires extract from Mike.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

ACLs and deco soda from Mike


----------



## madman

hey aric great stuff wow! i got some great stuff at that show and great prices too FREE being the best! great meeting you and your family mike


----------



## madman

hey aric remember i was tellin ya about those shops on central  well here we go again 8 bucks


----------



## madman

quart mint 8 bucks she got more aric right by the front door mike


----------



## annie44

In post #41, with the caption "Mike and Me", there is what looks like a cobalt blue Drakes.  Does anyone know what that bottle is?


----------



## BRIAN S.

> ORIGINAL: annie44
> 
> In post #41, with the caption "Mike and Me", there is what looks like a cobalt blue Drakes.  Does anyone know what that bottle is?


 
 That's Ed Herrold's table . It was an Amber 4 log covered with a great patina .


----------



## BRIAN S.

> ORIGINAL: Worldcupkeeper
> 
> Had another great day, a vendor who was there gave me a probe and taught me a few things. Also finally got to meet Mike (madman). Here some pics.
> 
> He had a bunch of sweet pontiled bottles.
> 
> Was this Mike's ( madman ) table with all the black glass ?


----------



## madman

> ORIGINAL: BRIAN S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: Worldcupkeeper
> 
> Had another great day, a vendor who was there gave me a probe and taught me a few things. Also finally got to meet Mike (madman). Here some pics.
> 
> He had a bunch of sweet pontiled bottles.
> 
> Was this Mike's ( madman ) table with all the black glass ?
Click to expand...

 hey brian, ididnt have a table at the show, i believe it was mike barbera and his buddys stuff mike


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

That table belonged to Steve Hicks. SUPER nice guy. He said most of that stuff was dug in the 9th ward New Orleans after the hurricane.


----------



## madman

more pharms from show


----------



## madman

2


----------



## madman

3


----------



## annie44

Brian,
 That is an amber Drakes??  It looks completely blue to me.  Is the patina from being in the ground?  Does that increase or decrease the value?  I know on some of the black glass bottles, the value increases with some patina.
 Cindy


----------



## babybottlegal

HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE KNOXVILLE SHOW. I HAVE BEEN HELPING WITH THE SHOW FOR ABOUT 6 YRS, THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE
 HAD A TABLE.   AS USUAL, BOUGHT MORE THAN SOLD.  MISS THE PEOPLE FROM ENGLAND.


----------



## BRIAN S.

> ORIGINAL: annie44
> 
> Brian,
> That is an amber Drakes??  It looks completely blue to me.  Is the patina from being in the ground?  Does that increase or decrease the value?  I know on some of the black glass bottles, the value increases with some patina.
> Cindy


 
 Cindy , 
 Yes it was Amber . But the entire bottle was covered with irredesence .  I personal think it doesn't add or subtract from the value on that bottle anyway ( just a matter of opinion I guess). It could be tumbled and done away with if so desired. I didn't see any ground etching on the bottle . Ed said , he was going to wash it after the show if it didn't sell ..... because it had shiney spots from the oil from the people handling it .


----------



## TNGeneWhiz

Hi, Aric!

 Thanks for the really kind words about our show.  It was a huge success -- dealers were happy, visitor feedback was great, the TV coverage was amazing, and the inner-city missions fund got several hundred dollars from the concessions area.

 As promised, we had TONS of bottles of all sizes, shapes, ages, origins, and purposes.  We also had a nice mix of "other" stuff that bottle collectors like and not-bottles to keep the "collectibles" shoppers happy.

 We were also pleased to discover our club could get back to basics successfully.  "Knoxville in June" had become a huge event during the past few years, plus we missed 2006.  So, the success of a smaller and not-widely-advertised show was a pleasant -- and welcome -- reaffirmation that we haven't lost it!

 Thanks also for posting the pictures -- I haven't had time to get mine uploaded to our Web site yet.

 Next year, we hope to have an even better show.  We're already planning it, and the dates are June 6-7 at the same venue.  We don't expect we'll have much more in the way of table space, so if anybody who didn't have one this year wants one next year, please hurry up and get on our list (join our club!).

 If you live in the area, we hope you'll join our club and attend our meetings.  We've got some fun things planned for the rest of this year -- including a field trip to view a Civil War expert's renowned collection in Middle Tennessee.

 I need to upload membership info to our site!  Argh! [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Worldcupkeeper

We had emailed someone from the clubs site right after the show but no one responded, cause we wanted to join.


----------



## TNGeneWhiz

Hi, Aric!

 Sorry you haven't gotten a reply yet.  I get the club's e-mails.  I can see yours now -- my Internet service was hosed from Wednesday until today, so I couldn't download messages.  That is NOT good when you're trying to put together last minute details of a show!  But, we survived -- thank goodness for libraries and others who let you beg a minute or two of on-line time!

 Send $15.00 to ETABCS, c/o Cindy Proteau, 314 Patty Rd., Knoxville, TN  37924.  Our next meeting info is on the Web site (www.etabcs.org).   The "program" is bring show-and-tell items/stories about the show to share with others.


----------

